# VirtualBox host



## Paul Floyd (Mar 14, 2020)

I just installed VirtualBox host on FreeBSD 12.1. I followed the instructions here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-host-virtualbox.html but when I run VirtualBox I just get "Memory fault" (signal 11 shown in dmesg). Any ideas why?


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 14, 2020)

Paul Floyd said:


> I just installed VirtualBox host on FreeBSD 12.1. I followed the instructions here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-host-virtualbox.html but when I run VirtualBox I just get "Memory fault" (signal 11 shown in dmesg). Any ideas why?



do you load the virtualbox modules?
beside vboxdrv all the network modules too


----------



## Paul Floyd (Mar 15, 2020)

kldstat says that I have 3 vbox modules loaded, vboxdrv, vboxnetflt, vboxnetadp


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 15, 2020)

good,and you have enought phisical memory free when start virtualbox?

btw i'l recomend you to use `virtualbox-ose-nox11`
compiled from ports,dont have a Gui but consumes less resources(Qt an stuff for example)


----------



## Paul Floyd (Mar 15, 2020)

The PC is triple boot and VirtualBox works OK on Windows 10 and Fedora 24.


----------

